# I don't even know if this is possible...so it can't hurt to ask



## kbrakeall (Nov 23, 2008)

My question is can a molly (male) and a platy (female) mate? The reason I ask is I have a molly that is following my platy around like crazy. The molly isn't harming the platy.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

kbrakeall said:


> My question is can a molly (male) and a platy (female) mate?


They cannot procreate.

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

no babies, but it won't stop him from trying


----------



## kbrakeall (Nov 23, 2008)

oh...he's trying!


----------



## OldMan (Dec 30, 2008)

The platy is a Xiphophorus and could cross with many other types of Xiphophorus, which would include swordtails. The Molly will be a Poecilia and again lots of Poecilia crosses are possible. Crosses between Xiphophorus and Poecilia are never seen.


----------



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

i had the same kind of thing, not with the same fish but with livebearers. my male swordtail was head of heels in love with my baloon molly. they wouldnt leave eachother alone. he got to the point where he was over protective of her. no fish could get near her. he started nipping at my molly and chasing all the fish away. they never produced fry. it was kinda cute to watch though


----------

